# Simple Band Saw Fence



## arco21 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Simple Band Saw Fence*

I decided it was high time I quit clamping a piece of wood to my bandsaw table whenever I needed a fence, and upgraded to something more easily adjustable. Based on a design for a drill press fence in a recent Woodsmith Small Shops book, I came up with this cleat style fence. 









I used 2×4's for the front and back rails, putting the 45 degree angle on them with my table saw. I bolted them to the existing threads on my bandsaw's fence.

The fence is a piece of cherry, and the cleat parts are walnut (just happened to have some scraps).









The clamp part of the fence is pretty simple: just a hinge on top, and a tee nut sunk into the end of the fence. There's a hole in the piece of walnut where the knob can pass through and thread into the tee nut. 









Thanks for checking it out, suggestions/questions are always welcome!


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

arco21 said:


> *Simple Band Saw Fence*
> 
> I decided it was high time I quit clamping a piece of wood to my bandsaw table whenever I needed a fence, and upgraded to something more easily adjustable. Based on a design for a drill press fence in a recent Woodsmith Small Shops book, I came up with this cleat style fence.
> 
> ...


Very clever. I like it.


----------



## dancampbell60 (Sep 23, 2009)

arco21 said:


> *Simple Band Saw Fence*
> 
> I decided it was high time I quit clamping a piece of wood to my bandsaw table whenever I needed a fence, and upgraded to something more easily adjustable. Based on a design for a drill press fence in a recent Woodsmith Small Shops book, I came up with this cleat style fence.
> 
> ...


Your design seems good but the soft 2 by cleats will ding very easily and possibly warp with time; hard maple would serve you better. 
Dan Campbell


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

arco21 said:


> *Simple Band Saw Fence*
> 
> I decided it was high time I quit clamping a piece of wood to my bandsaw table whenever I needed a fence, and upgraded to something more easily adjustable. Based on a design for a drill press fence in a recent Woodsmith Small Shops book, I came up with this cleat style fence.
> 
> ...


Great Idea.

...proving once again, Less is More.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## oscaro928 (Nov 1, 2012)

arco21 said:


> *Simple Band Saw Fence*
> 
> I decided it was high time I quit clamping a piece of wood to my bandsaw table whenever I needed a fence, and upgraded to something more easily adjustable. Based on a design for a drill press fence in a recent Woodsmith Small Shops book, I came up with this cleat style fence.
> 
> ...


Very nice, my bandsaw needs one of these. Would make my life much simpler.

Thanks for the pictures.

oscar


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

arco21 said:


> *Simple Band Saw Fence*
> 
> I decided it was high time I quit clamping a piece of wood to my bandsaw table whenever I needed a fence, and upgraded to something more easily adjustable. Based on a design for a drill press fence in a recent Woodsmith Small Shops book, I came up with this cleat style fence.
> 
> ...


COOL!

Very ingenious…


----------



## pauldavies (Jan 8, 2013)

arco21 said:


> *Simple Band Saw Fence*
> 
> I decided it was high time I quit clamping a piece of wood to my bandsaw table whenever I needed a fence, and upgraded to something more easily adjustable. Based on a design for a drill press fence in a recent Woodsmith Small Shops book, I came up with this cleat style fence.
> 
> ...


I used band saw and fence to cut the surface and thin boards for book matching door panel. I've get success by going slow and making sure the band saw does all the work. And one more thing it's all in the drift, find the drift in your band saw and then you can smoothly cuts the fence every time.
 
Timber fencing


----------



## pike0x1a4 (Mar 10, 2014)

arco21 said:


> *Simple Band Saw Fence*
> 
> I decided it was high time I quit clamping a piece of wood to my bandsaw table whenever I needed a fence, and upgraded to something more easily adjustable. Based on a design for a drill press fence in a recent Woodsmith Small Shops book, I came up with this cleat style fence.
> 
> ...


I think this just made it to the top of my to-do list before getting started on my master bathroom vanity.

I agree with Dan about the softwood cleats though. I think mine will all be hard maple. Too bad the hardwood store is already closed today…


----------



## pike0x1a4 (Mar 10, 2014)

arco21 said:


> *Simple Band Saw Fence*
> 
> I decided it was high time I quit clamping a piece of wood to my bandsaw table whenever I needed a fence, and upgraded to something more easily adjustable. Based on a design for a drill press fence in a recent Woodsmith Small Shops book, I came up with this cleat style fence.
> 
> ...


FYI, I made this fence with left over birch plywood and it has worked great.
http://blog.monolocoworkshop.com/2014/04/diy-bandsaw-fence.html


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

arco21 said:


> *Simple Band Saw Fence*
> 
> I decided it was high time I quit clamping a piece of wood to my bandsaw table whenever I needed a fence, and upgraded to something more easily adjustable. Based on a design for a drill press fence in a recent Woodsmith Small Shops book, I came up with this cleat style fence.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Duffmeister (Nov 18, 2014)

arco21 said:


> *Simple Band Saw Fence*
> 
> I decided it was high time I quit clamping a piece of wood to my bandsaw table whenever I needed a fence, and upgraded to something more easily adjustable. Based on a design for a drill press fence in a recent Woodsmith Small Shops book, I came up with this cleat style fence.
> 
> ...


ever find a problem with the T-nuts pulling out? I wouldn't imagine the force pushing them in. nice design, anyway. looking for something to tune up an old Shopsmith bandsaw I inherited from my father. they still make parts, but they're quite proud of them…


----------



## pike0x1a4 (Mar 10, 2014)

arco21 said:


> *Simple Band Saw Fence*
> 
> I decided it was high time I quit clamping a piece of wood to my bandsaw table whenever I needed a fence, and upgraded to something more easily adjustable. Based on a design for a drill press fence in a recent Woodsmith Small Shops book, I came up with this cleat style fence.
> 
> ...


The T-nut in mine came out shortly after I made it. Some epoxy has kept it in place for years after that without issue. I would also recommend going with a good quality hinge so it doesn't have play from side to side.


----------



## Edwardnorton (Feb 15, 2013)

arco21 said:


> *Simple Band Saw Fence*
> 
> I decided it was high time I quit clamping a piece of wood to my bandsaw table whenever I needed a fence, and upgraded to something more easily adjustable. Based on a design for a drill press fence in a recent Woodsmith Small Shops book, I came up with this cleat style fence.
> 
> ...


I was wondering about the T nut pulling out when I saw the previous 2 comments. I would have used screw in inserts (as seen in the photo). Nice job on this project none the less. I think I'll do this to my old Hitachi 14" bandsaw. Thanks for posting!


----------



## indyj (Nov 29, 2017)

arco21 said:


> *Simple Band Saw Fence*
> 
> I decided it was high time I quit clamping a piece of wood to my bandsaw table whenever I needed a fence, and upgraded to something more easily adjustable. Based on a design for a drill press fence in a recent Woodsmith Small Shops book, I came up with this cleat style fence.
> 
> ...


Awesome, simplicity at its barest necessity for functionality! I like the concept and definately will incorporate a couple of enhancing features to include in my rendition of your design! One question though, why not continue the channel for your jigs to slide clear of both ends of the table? Nice job mate!


----------



## pike0x1a4 (Mar 10, 2014)

arco21 said:


> *Simple Band Saw Fence*
> 
> I decided it was high time I quit clamping a piece of wood to my bandsaw table whenever I needed a fence, and upgraded to something more easily adjustable. Based on a design for a drill press fence in a recent Woodsmith Small Shops book, I came up with this cleat style fence.
> 
> ...





> Awesome, simplicity at its barest necessity for functionality! I like the concept and definately will incorporate a couple of enhancing features to include in my rendition of your design! One question though, why not continue the channel for your jigs to slide clear of both ends of the table? Nice job mate!
> 
> - indyj


Hey Indjy,

I've kicked myself many many times for not cutting out those slots. I haven't wanted to unbolt them and put the slots in and have almost taken a hand saw and chisel to them a couple times in the recent past but still haven't.. If you make one of these I would definitely recommend cutting out the slots.


----------



## 54jack24 (Apr 26, 2018)

arco21 said:


> *Simple Band Saw Fence*
> 
> I decided it was high time I quit clamping a piece of wood to my bandsaw table whenever I needed a fence, and upgraded to something more easily adjustable. Based on a design for a drill press fence in a recent Woodsmith Small Shops book, I came up with this cleat style fence.
> 
> ...


Do you have to remove the front rail to change blades?


----------

